# 4/17/2011 2nd Annual Midwest Bicycle Swapmeet



## ratfink1962 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mark your Calendar's, the 2nd annual Midwest Bicycle Swapmeet will be held on Sunday April 17th (rain date May 1st) at the Hometown Market area in Haysville, Kansas.

Website here... http://locojoe.com/coasters/pages/swap.html

Open from 8am to whenever
Setup @ 7am

Selling spaces are just $5
Bike Corral will be provided for those wanting to sell a bike but not needing a full booth
Hot Dogs and drinks on site
Things in the works... Pinstriper on site, also looking into bringing a fender roller, bring all your dented fenders!

Hope to see you there!

















 Who knows... Sgt. Pepper may even be there this year!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 18, 2011)

Lots of variety at this meet, a midwest must do...way more stuff than what shows up in the photos.


----------

